# Is there any clear winners or losers as far as forks for a gravel/do it all bike?



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there any clear winners or losers as far as forks for a gravel/do it all bike? Good at moderation of vibration and hits yet efficient. Light yet strong and efficient or flimsy and frail?
6’1” 175 for one of the Ti bikes Litespeed or Lynskey maybe.
Thank you.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> Is there any clear winners or losers as far as forks for a gravel/do it all bike? Good at moderation of vibration and hits yet efficient. Light yet strong and efficient or flimsy and frail?
> 6’1” 175 for one of the Ti bikes Litespeed or Lynskey maybe.
> Thank you.


On a gravel bike with 40mm tubeless a 45psi the tires do a really good job of damping vibration in my experience.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Depends on what you're wanting.


You can buy a Lauf Grit if you want a slightly-sprung front end. But it doesn't have any adjustability or lock out. Like Srode, my 40+mm tires are "good enough", most of the time...on washboard MMR farm roads made by tractor tires, a Lauf wouldn't do a whole lot compared to a proper MTB suspension.


----------

